# Excel - Spalte mit Adresse aufteilen



## Alaniak (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem in Excel und zwar hab ich eine Spalte in der Postleitzahl und Stadt stehen. Allerdings bräuchte ich PLZ und Stadt jeweils in einer eigenen Spalte.
Bei ca. 800 Datensätze ist das ziemlich aufwendig. 

Gibts da vielleicht irgendeine möglichkeit das zu automatisieren?


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,

also einen direkten Befehl kenne ich nicht!

Ich würde höchstens versuchen, die Spalte zu kopieren und dann zwei kleine Makros schreiben/aufzeichnen, die einmal die PLZ + blank löschen und zum anderen den Rest der Zelle ab Ende der PLZ!
Diese dann über alle weiteren Zellen laufen lassen ... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Alaniak (30. Januar 2009)

Sowas in der art hat ich mir auch schon gedacht. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich Excel "mitteilen" kann was er ab bzw. bis wohin löschen muss. Sind ja immer andere PLZ bzw. Städtenamen


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Du musst nur das Makro entsprechend aufzeichnen!

Das geht sinngemäß so:
(a) Makroaufzeichnung starten
(b) in einer Zelle die ersten 6 Zeichen markieren und löschen (also PLZ und Blank) und mit <Enter> abschließen
(c) Makroaufzeichnung stoppen (und event. speichern)

Dann den Rest der Spalte markieren und das Makro drüberlaufen lassen

Im anderen Fall bei (b) mit den Cursor hinter die PLZ und Blank wandern, dann mit <Shift><Ende> den Rest markieren und löschen.

Viel Erfolg!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Drogist (30. Januar 2009)

Na ja, 

es geht auch ohne Makros. Und das sagt ein Makro-Fan 

Also, in A1 steht beispielsweise "20095 Hamburg", natürlich ohne die Anführungszeichen. 
In B1 soll die PLZ rein
In C1 soll der Ort rein
Dann steht in B1 diese Formel: 
	
	
	



```
=TEXT(LINKS(A1;5);"00000")
```
und in C1 schreibst du 
	
	
	



```
=RECHTS(A1;LÄNGE(A1)-6)
```
Das bedingt, dass die PLZ immer 5-stellig ist. - Die Formel einfach komplett nach unten kopieren, und du hast deine Ergebnisse.

Ach ja, die TEXT()-Funktion ist wichtig, damit mit null beginnende PLZ auch korrekt dargestellt werden.


----------

